# Makita RT0701CX7 Router?



## TimeTurnsElastic (May 4, 2015)

Does anyone on here own or have experience with this router?

As some of you who have read my posts know, I'm in the market for my first router. Initially I was looking at the Bosch 1617 as I use mostly Bosch tools. But due to lack of $ I've been looking at other options. I came across this Makita on Amazon and liked that it's a combo kit that includes the plunge base, and I've generally had positive experiences with Makita handheld power tools. It's 1 1/4 hp (more than enough power for a router n00b like me) and comes with a basic edge guide. I'm also attracted to the rack and pinion depth adjustment system.

The fixed base router + plunge base is on sale on Amazon for $132.89, plus an additional $20 Father's Day discount (http://www.amazon.com/Makita-RT0701...f=sr_1_47?s=hi&ie=UTF8&qid=1432952277&sr=1-47). Is this a deal worth jumping on or fairly standard?

One reservation I have is that it takes 1/4" bits. I know everyone swears by 1/2, but should this be a significant factor for me as a beginner? Thanks in advance for your advice!


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Routers*

Time Turns
I think you will be fine to start with 1/4" router. 
1/4". Router bits will be less than expensive. You can buy a set of 1/4" bits to get started. 
I've had excellent luck with Makita routers.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

I used a 1/4" shank router for years, you just can't get carried away and try to swing large diameter bits.

Just use common sense and use it within it's limitations, chances are it will not be the only one you end up owning. They are much easier to use freehand and eventually get a 1/2" shank router to put in a table.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

http://www.sears.com/craftsman-12-a...p-00927683000P?prdNo=6&blockNo=6&blockType=G6

Might i offer an alternative? $110 gets you a full sized router with fixed and plunge bases, and edge guide and both a 1/4 and 1/2 inch collet. For a first router, itll work out better in the long run to get a full sized model unless you absolutely have to have a smaller unit. Better to make the smaller unit the second router.

If you do have to go with a palm router for whatever reason though, might i suggest this one instead:
http://www.amazon.com/Bosch-PR20EVS...=1432964263&sr=8-2&keywords=bosch+colt+router

I have nothing against the makita, and honestly ive never had reason to use either of the two routers. The only reason id rather go with the bosch is it seems to be the 'gold standard' of trim routers, so accessories and the like are a little easier to find. Again, i see no problems with the makita, id just rather take the Colt


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Depends on what you plan on doing with the tool. Compact routers are light duty routers but in most cases are priced as much as mid-sized routers. A good mid-sized router will do most anything a hobbyist will need but compact routers are generally only for light edging, flush trimming and hinge mortising.

I agree with Epicfail, the newer Craftsman 2+hp mid-sized routers are a great buy and several of us on this forum have them and are very satisfied.

The thing about routers is you wont end up with just one. They are a cost efficient enough tool that it makes sense to have several that are left set up for specific tasks, and thats where I think compact routers are nice (as a second+ buy). But a good all around router if you're only buying one right now would be a mid-sized. It will allow you to do WAY more than a compact.

Oh, and most mid-sized routers come with 1/4" AND 1/2" collets allowing a wider array of bits.


----------

